# Fake Virgins and Fishy Fish



## Justin0505 (Feb 27, 2013)

Two disturbing articles about the food that we think that we're eating not being what we think it is:

http://www.foodrenegade.com/your-extravirgin-olive-oil-fake/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ses-distressing-gastrointestinal-effects.html


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 27, 2013)

thanks for the share!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 27, 2013)

I buy California olive oil when I want the good stuff, a few select vineyards also grow and produce excellent olives for oil.


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 27, 2013)

The title definitely got my attention.


----------



## bieniek (Feb 27, 2013)

"When it comes to money, things get funny" as RZA said.


----------



## mano (Feb 27, 2013)

That's why I've been buying whole fish directly from the distributor and olive oil from here:
http://olivebrooklyn.com/

O Live Brooklyn is owned by my sister and BIL. They're militant -almost to the point of annoyance- about exposing the fakes and selling genuine excellent quality oils and balsamics. Gotta say the stuff they carry is great and if there's interest I'll arrange some sort of a discount for KKF members.


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm interested!


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 27, 2013)

mano said:


> if there's interest I'll arrange some sort of a discount for KKF members.


 Interest here too!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 27, 2013)

I buy CA olive oil too, Sciabica.

k.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Kinda funny this article on the escolar. Not really funny, but to me is, here's why: We have been joking at work recently that anyone who acts like an ass has to eat 8oz of escolar as a punishment. We saw it in our distributors stock list, and thought it was funny. 

Really it's not, very sad that this still goes on, after countless times it has been exposed throughout the food distribution world. As bad as distributors passing horse off as beef, which has been a trend lately


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 27, 2013)

mano said:


> That's why I've been buying whole fish directly from the distributor and olive oil from here:
> http://olivebrooklyn.com/
> 
> O Live Brooklyn is owned by my sister and BIL. They're militant -almost to the point of annoyance- about exposing the fakes and selling genuine excellent quality oils and balsamics. Gotta say the stuff they carry is great and if there's interest I'll arrange some sort of a discount for KKF members.



My interest is piqued!


----------



## eshua (Feb 27, 2013)

Honey is the same, they filter out the pollen to disguise country of origin because.


Its almost all being smuggled in illegally from china, and cut with corn syrup. There is no other reason to filter out 100% of the pollen.


----------



## steeley (Feb 27, 2013)

Fake Virgins and Fishy Fish
sounds like spring break in Cancun.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 27, 2013)

+1


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 27, 2013)

B


mano said:


> That's why I've been buying whole fish directly from the distributor and olive oil from here:
> http://olivebrooklyn.com/
> 
> O Live Brooklyn is owned by my sister and BIL. They're militant -almost to the point of annoyance- about exposing the fakes and selling genuine excellent quality oils and balsamics. Gotta say the stuff they carry is great and if there's interest I'll arrange some sort of a discount for KKF members.



Just ordered a large salad bowl, and a "Rustic" cutting board from them. Thanks for the reference. I will be buying some vinegar soon.


----------



## tkern (Feb 27, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> My interest is piqued!



+2


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 27, 2013)

mano said:


> That's why I've been buying whole fish directly from the distributor and olive oil from here:
> http://olivebrooklyn.com/
> 
> O Live Brooklyn is owned by my sister and BIL. They're militant -almost to the point of annoyance- about exposing the fakes and selling genuine excellent quality oils and balsamics. Gotta say the stuff they carry is great and if there's interest I'll arrange some sort of a discount for KKF members.




I'll take about a case a week.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd never heard of escolar--or its effects. Thank goodness for this forum. Did a search on it--when there's a blog on "the world's most dangerous fish" with a section titled "How not to Crap your Pants" you know it's something you might want to avoid...


----------



## chinacats (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice site Mano! Anyone check out the olive cutting board?


----------



## echerub (Feb 28, 2013)

I thought most folks knew that the "white tuna" that you see on menus is escolar and that its oils have a laxative effect.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen "white tuna" on a menu.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 28, 2013)

Olivewood is nice,golden tones wt. grain.I have a Sabatier Carbon wt Olivewood handle looks good.


----------



## Miles (Feb 28, 2013)

I've never seen it listed as "white tuna" either. I've only seen it listed as escolar on menus. I like it in sushi, but being well aware of the stories of the physical effects it can cause, I limit my consumption to only a piece or two.


----------



## echerub (Feb 28, 2013)

Ah, sorry, I meant sushi menus and overlooked the "sushi" part 

I've seen "white tuna" in the freezer section of some supermarkets around here too. There's no indication on the labeling that it's escolar, but that's what it is. Hence the dirt cheap price per pound.


----------

